# Ea Download Manager Bonus Key



## TheEasyWay (2. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir gestern Abend bei Ebay einen Key für die Vollversion von Mass Effect 2 gekauft (8Euro).
Dieser Key sollte beim EA Download Manager eingelöst werden und ich hätte einen Download für das Spiel zu geschickt bekommen.

Ich habe dann auch den BonusKey zugeschcikt bekommen und versucht diesen im EADM einzulösen... was aber nich Funktioniert.
Habe dann auch gleich ne E-Mail an den EBAY Verkäufer geschickt der mir gesagt hat es gäbe das Problem, dass die neueren Spiele erst gedownloaded werden und man im spiel dann erst den Bonus Key eingeben muss (war bei meinem Spiel Bulletstorm genauso... also das kann ich bestätigen). 

Jetzt weiss ich nich wie ich an den Download für die Vollversion ran komme ... bzw wo kann ich den BonusKey beim EADM denn reinschreiben ... denn beim EADM, wenn ich da auf "Spiel-Code einlösen" gehe ... wir nach der Artikelnumemr gefragt und nicht nach dem BonusKey


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Den Installer eadm-installer.exe hast du schon heruntergeladen und installiert? EA-Account schon verhanden?


----------



## TheEasyWay (2. April 2011)

Ja ... alles schon geschehen


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Tjo, Geh doch mal auf die Bioware-Seite social.bioware.com und melde dich dort an. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das dein Problem löst, aber wenn du auf der Seite bist (auf die Seite selbst kommst du auch ohne Anmeldung, kannst es dir ja erstmal ansehen), ist da eine Kopfzeile unter anderem mit dem Eintrag "Spiele" (ganz rechts). In dem Pulldown-Menü, was da aufklappt, steht auch _Mass Effect 2_ mit einem Untermenü "Code einlösen". 
Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, ob dich das weiterbringt.


----------

